

Ask HN: Please review my app - LoveLogger.com: World's First Pair-Blogging Platform - i5bala

I am launching private-beta of my app LoveLogger.com : Pair-Blogging Platform, where ONLY a pair of users can register to blog together. The two can share their interests, experiences, difference of opinions, memorable times they've had together or just about anything the two can blog on.<p>It could be you and your friend, you and your spouse/lover, you and your mom/dad/child, you and your siblings, you and your business partner or you and your student /teacher.<p>Please visit: 
http://lovelogger.com/private-invite.php 
and enter the activation code as ‘ycombinator’ to review my app.<p>I feel HN is the only place to get geeky and the most valuable suggestions. Thanks.
======
satyajit
Hey, I never got an activation email ... I checked my spam box too. Not there.

~~~
i5bala
Hi Satyajit, sorry for the inconvenience. Can you please try using other mail
id.

